# Buds



## Blackie1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Her are a couple pics of my drying buds. 

View attachment 100_2635.jpg


View attachment 100_2636.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 15, 2014)

1st of all :welcome:

Now, what strain ya got there bud? Looks to be some dank.


----------



## Blackie1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Blackie54 here, got the wifes computer to post. These buds are from one plant.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 15, 2014)

Good way to pop your posting cherry!

Welcome to the site


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

Wonderful job Blackie--you can be very proud of your harvest.  However, I do not envy you trying to trim these after they have dried....


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome and nice job.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 15, 2014)

looks good needs a second trim tho IMO


----------



## Batman (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow awsome!!


----------

